# Nice bass



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

he ate a live bream..



i caught him on lake xxx in florida


----------



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

:clap that is a nice fish but i think you need 6lbs to make 10lbs :banghead


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

+1. i dont see ten out of it.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah that is a very nice bass, but not 10lbs. Great picture though


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

those are some huge knuckles, nice fish


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's about 7.5, maybe 8. Great catch though, beats anyone I've gotten so far this year.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

You have really long arms.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

little more extension to make 10....:letsdrink due to the shadows, sun alignment w/ Pluto divided by the gravatational pull and being in Florida= 7.3 lbs exactlyoke:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I've caught 13, 8-9lbs and 3, 10 lbs, she's an easy 8-10lbs. Very nice.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the replies i didnt have a scale and wanted to get her back in the water ASAP...


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

it looks about 5-6.5lbs but not ten. really nice fish, just bad judgment.


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice bass. But not 10lbs.:banghead


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE class=tablepadding10px><TBODY><TR><TH scope=col><P align=left>Measure your shoulders, then let us know. JP



Inches</TH><TH scope=colgroup colSpan=8><P align=left><P align=left><P align=left>Fractions</TH></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH></TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>0</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>1/8</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>1/4</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>3/8</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>1/2</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>5/8</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>3/4</TH></DIV><DIV align=left><TH scope=col>7/8</TH></DIV></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>10</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>0.48 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.50 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.52 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.54 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.56 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.58 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.61 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.63</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>11</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>0.66</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.68 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.71</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.73</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.76 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.79</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.81</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.84</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>12</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>0.87 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.90 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.93 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>0.97 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.00 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.03 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.07 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.10</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>13</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>1.14</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.17 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.21</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.25</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.29</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.32 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.37 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.41</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>14</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>1.45 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.49 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.54 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.58 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.63 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.67 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.72 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.77</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>15</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>1.82 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.87 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.92 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>1.97 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.02 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.08 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.13 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.19</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>16</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>2.25 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.31 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.36 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.42 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.49 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.55 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.61 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.68</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>17</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>2.74 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.81 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.88 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>2.95 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.02 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.09 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.16 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.23</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>18</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>3.31 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.39 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.46 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.54 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.62 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.70 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.78 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>3.87</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>19</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>3.95 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.04 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.13 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.22 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.31 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.40 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.49 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.58</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>20</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>4.68 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.78 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.87 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>4.97 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.08 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.18 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.28 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.39</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>21</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>5.49 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.60 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.71 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.82</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>5.94 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.05 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.17 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.28</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>22</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>6.40 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.52 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.64 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.77 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>6.89 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.02 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.15 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.28</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>23</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>7.41 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.54 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.68 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.81 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>7.95 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>8.09 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>8.23 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>8.38</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>24</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>8.52 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>8.67 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>8.82 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>8.97 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>9.12 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>9.27 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>9.43 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>9.59</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>25</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>9.75 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>9.91 </TD><TD align=right><P align=left>10.07</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>10.23</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>10.40</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>10.57</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>10.74</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>10.91</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>26</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>11.09</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>11.26</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>11.44</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>11.62</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>11.80</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>11.99</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>12.17</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>12.36</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>27</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>12.55</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>12.74</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>12.94</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>13.13</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>13.33</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>13.53</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>13.73</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>13.94</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>28</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>14.15</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>14.35</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>14.56</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>14.78</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>14.99</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>15.21</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>15.43</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>15.65</TD></TR><TR><DIV align=left><TH scope=row>29</TH></DIV><TD align=right><P align=left>15.87</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>16.10</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>16.33</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>16.56</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>16.79</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>17.03</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>17.26</TD><TD align=right><P align=left>17.50</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *sirmashalot (5/18/2009)*thanks for the replies i didnt have a scale and wanted to get her back in the water ASAP...


:clap:clap:clap for letting her go!!!


----------

